# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  About "Why I think the Evolutionary Theory is Bogus"

## Nano Geek

Hi asjdfwejqrfjcvm msz34rq33,

The following thread that you created has been closed

-----
Thread: Why I think the Evolutionary Theory is Bogus
Forum: The Backyard
-----

This is an automated message, please don't hesitate to reply if you have any questions.

Regards,
The Forum Management


Hello HymnToLife,

I don't think that closing my thread was exactly fair. I was not trying to troll when I said that. What I meant was that I knew that the evolutionists would be all over me in this thread and I started this thread to have a good debate. I did not start it just to make anyone mad and as far as I know, I did not break any of the Backyard rules in any of my posts.

I would appreciate it if you would open the thread again.

Thank you,
*asjdfwejqrfjcvm msz34rq33


*Hi,

I stand with my decision. People answered your "questions" multiple times but you blatantly ignored them and it was evident to me that you had no intention of listening to them right from the start. If you disagree with that, feel free to post a thread regarding this issue in the Resolution Center.

Regards,
HTL


I don't think that my thread should have been closed. I was answering questions the best I could, but I also have other things to do today besides talking on the forum and also there was only one of me and several of them. Because of this, I was marked as a troll and my thread was closed with out warning.

Plus, I seems that HymnToLife is being opinionated by how she worded her messages.

I would appreciate it if I could have my thread reopened.

Thanks

----------


## KiwiNZ

We will give this some thought and come back .

----------


## Nano Geek

Thank you

----------


## Bachstelze

I'm willing to revert the infraction I've given, but I still think it's better if the thread remains closed. It's 8 pages long now and it is not likely that anyone will change his opinion due to it. So I ask you, what's the point ?

----------


## Nano Geek

> I'm willing to revert the infraction I've given, but I still think it's better if the thread remains closed. It's 8 pages long now and it is not likely that anyone will change his opinion due to it. So I ask you, what's the point ?


The point is that the forums are here to discuss and debate. There are plenty of worthless threads such as the BUMP thread in the cafe and they stay open. As long as a thread is not breaking forum rules, I think that they should stay open.

Plus I did not have the chance to answer them in the thread.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I think HymnToLife had it right . Your intent with this thread is clear and your post number 12 in the thread confirms it ( see below). It is clear that you were intentionally trolling for a certain response and the forum rules cover this.

I believe the decision to close the thread is the correct one .



*Re: Why I think the Evolutionary Theory is Bogus* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Motoxrdude*  
_Wow, you are going to get ripped to shreds, just wait until the evolution avangalists come around_ 

That's what I was hoping for.  :Smile: 
__________________

----------


## Nano Geek

> I think HymnToLife had it right . Your intent with this thread is clear and your post number 12 in the thread confirms it ( see below). It is clear that you were intentionally trolling for a certain response and the forum rules cover this.
> 
> I believe the decision to close the thread is the correct one .
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Why I think the Evolutionary Theory is Bogus* 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motoxrdude*  
> ...


As I said before, I didn't mean to troll anyone. I wanted to start a good debate and I knew that the evolution supporters would have several arguments against me.

That's it

----------


## Bachstelze

You didn't say "I knew it", you said "I was hoping for it". I think that settles it.

----------


## Nano Geek

> You didn't say "I knew it", you said "I was hoping for it". I think that settles it.


Of course I was hoping they would respond so that I could debate back. Please don't take my intentions wrong.

----------


## Nano Geek

Could I have a definite answer please.
I think I've said all that I have to say.

----------


## KiwiNZ

The decision to close the thread stands. The thread will remain closed.

----------


## Nano Geek

Could you please explain to me exactly why my thread was closed.

Please remember that I had no intention of trolling.

Thank you

----------


## Nano Geek

Anyone?

----------


## jdong

KiwiNZ has already explained his reasoning for his decision, and I fully agree with it. In post #10, you even stated that your intention is to release the evolution hounds, which is trolling/flamebaiting by definition.

----------


## matthew

> KiwiNZ has already explained his reasoning for his decision, and I fully agree with it. In post #10, you even stated that your intention is to release the evolution hounds, which is trolling/flamebaiting by definition.


Just for the sake of lending extra support to the argument I'll weigh in. I agree completely with KiwiNZ and jdong. There really isn't anything more that I think needs to be said here.

----------


## Nano Geek

> KiwiNZ has already explained his reasoning for his decision, and I fully agree with it. In post #10, you even stated that your intention is to release the evolution hounds, which is trolling/flamebaiting by definition.


I cannot find anywhere where I said that "it was my intention to release the evolution hounds." Could you show me exactly where I said that? 

Please remember everyone, I was not trolling. It was never my attempt to troll. I simply wanted to start a good debate.

----------


## jdong

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...15&postcount=6

Post #6 by KiwiNZ.

----------


## matthew

> Please remember everyone, I was not trolling. It was never my attempt to troll. I simply wanted to start a good debate.


Trying to start a debate by making a statement is natural. Trying to "start a debate" by making an extreme statement that is sure to offend those who would disagree with you and cause them to begin any discussion that follows is trolling.

Please read the "what's a troll?" link in my signature for a fuller description.

----------


## Nano Geek

> Trying to start a debate by making a statement is natural. Trying to "start a debate" by making an extreme statement that is sure to offend those who would disagree with you and cause them to begin any discussion that follows is trolling.
> 
> Please read the "what's a troll?" link in my signature for a fuller description.


From the Backyard Rules:


> If you are easily offended this forum is not for you.


If you were to ask them, I am sure that they would not say that they were offended. There are several threads in the Backyard about evolution/creation and I don't think mine was any different.

And yes I did read your troll thread.

----------


## jdong

This decision holds. I support the closure of the thread and am not convinced that there is any error in judgement.

----------


## Nano Geek

All right. I do not agree with you but I will respect your decision and say no more about it except that I would appreciate it if the two points for trolling would be removed from my account since I was not meaning to troll.

Thank you

----------


## KiwiNZ

I believe that you did not intentionally troll. I think its more a case of unfortunate wording  etc .So , I can look at the infraction points for you .

----------


## KiwiNZ

To fellow Council Members

I propose we remove the infraction points in this case as I agree that this was probably unintentional trolling .
Do you agree?

----------


## jdong

I concur with reversing the infraction points.

----------


## matthew

> To fellow Council Members
> 
> I propose we remove the infraction points in this case as I agree that this was probably unintentional trolling .
> Do you agree?


I agree. The points are not necessary and can be reversed.

----------


## Nano Geek

Thank you all for taking those points off. I really appreciate it.

*asjdfwejqrfjcvm msz34rq33*

----------

